# 3x3 Sub-40 Occasional Mini-Comp



## Tanay B. (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey guys. This is for people who average sub 40 on 3x3 like me (PB average is 30.65secs and single 22.66secs) This is for people who are around my time (like averaging in the 30s and maybe some 20s singles) and enjoy!

I encourage you to put videos up for your solves, but we will assume trust in this mini-comp. I will post videos of these on my channel, so stay tuned for that. These mini-comps will be hosted when I have time, and will be announced 1 day in advance on my channel.

This mini-comp starts 1/8/17 and ends 1/10/17. Posts before 1/8 or after 1/10 (PST) will not be accepted. WCA regulations are assumed for this mini-comp and any timer is allowed. Also, please post your current 3x3 average and PB as well as the solve times and averages for the 5 solves in this mini-comp. Without any further ado, here are the scrambles (I don't care about scramble orientation though):

1. R' B R F R' B L' D U' L' R2 U D2 L R D B' L' D F' L2 B2 F2 R L
2. B U' R' U' B R U F2 U2 R2 U F2 L' B' U R L U' B2 L' B' R D' L R'
3. D' R D2 R2 F2 D' F U2 R' F' L' R D F' R2 B' D' F' B U' L' F L2 U2 R
4. D' F2 U2 R2 D' F' L2 U2 D R L2 B2 R2 U R' B' D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R D
5. U D2 R B L2 R' U2 D R D' F2 L' B' F R' D B' F' L' U' D2 R2 U F' D'

Enjoy have fun, and good luck! Top person will recieve a shoutout on my channel, and channel will be posted along with it if applicable.


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 6, 2017)

Tanay B. said:


> WCA regulations are assumed for this mini-comp





> (scramble with white on top and red on front)



Hmm


----------



## Tanay B. (Jan 6, 2017)

Yep, I know it's wrong, I will quickly look it up and fix it. Thanks for noticing! Also, will you enter?


----------



## kid who cubes (Feb 1, 2017)

Im last but ill still try 
1. 31.07
2. (30.47)
3. 32.97 Ao5= 32.13
4. (37.38)
5. 32.35

Really bad but nvm.


----------



## Tanay B. (Feb 1, 2017)

kid who cubes said:


> Im last but ill still try
> 1. 31.07
> 2. (30.47)
> 3. 32.97 Ao5= 32.13
> ...


Thats ok, I will start up another one soon! I have some school work now, so maybe over the weekend.


----------



## EntireTV (Feb 1, 2017)

This is kind of pointless as all the people who are sub-40 can go to this thread:

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-30-and-race-to-sub-25.43738/


----------



## Tanay B. (Feb 2, 2017)

EntireTV said:


> This is kind of pointless as all the people who are sub-40 can go to this thread:
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-30-and-race-to-sub-25.43738/


Good to know, thanks! I am new to the forums, so that's whipy I have never heard of it.


----------



## EntireTV (Feb 4, 2017)

Tanay B. said:


> Good to know, thanks! I am new to the forums, so that's whipy I have never heard of it.


Ok cool. You'll get the hang of it


----------



## Tanay B. (Feb 26, 2017)

I now am sub-30, that is outdated.


----------

